# Cats on a jig



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sometimes works not so bad. Went out with the white 1 oz bucktail jig and landed this one. I think its close to 20 lbs.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a great looking cat. Big and nice color. Well done. 8)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, that's gotta be one of the best looking cats I've seen in a long time. Great color and conformation. Great job. --------SS


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice!
I would love to fight something like that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I took today off so i could fish but the guy thats been taking me out just text me hes not sure he can get out

I stayed up all night reading how to catch these fish and what is the best bait. So for the next few days im hear i think im going to go with cut bait. Ill post photos of what i catch.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking forward to more pics.

Where I come from the best bait for larger catfish was small sunfish. Out west I find carp cut bait to be the best. 

Usually cats that big have lots of scars and scratches on them and some blood-red colors on the webs between the spines on the fins.

Looks like the cats out of the Cabela's store fish tank....wait a minute...you been to Sidney NE lately?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Update

Went out last night and caught one wiper.

Ive been eyeing an outlet pond for a few days. No one fishes it. Its about an acre in size. No water coming in for a few months and no water going out. It is hooked up to reservoirs drain so it has to have fish in it right?

The guys at the dam say no just little ones and no one fishes it. I go have a look and see a good size catfish right off the bat. So i get some live bait and head there after work. Drop the bait in and in five minutes or less i hook up with a monster cat. Im assuming a flat head. This fish strips me over and over. I finally see it and know its over 30" long. Cant tell what kind but know its to big to pull over the wing wall. I try and walk it around the wing wall and it dives one more time and gets hung up on some crap and snaps my 30 lb spider wire. 

I wish utah had catfish like this. 

The bait shop owner is going out tonight and has asked me if i want to go. Heck ya. I just have to catch a plane tomorrow morning so on my part its only a 50/50 chance. He tells me we will catch a few big ones. They will be running a jug line and there allowed 100 hooks. They will also be drifting with poles. So the odds of catching something just went up. Im just not sure id care to catch a fish on a jug. 

Ill up date it one way or another


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Where are you?

We were allowed 200 hooks on a regular license back where I come from. 

When you say "jug line" do you mean fishing with a hook and line tied to a milk jug or a jug tied to a trot line?...most likely milk jugs. 50 jugs was the most I even ran at one time and only because I had an extra-wide 18-foot flat bottom boat. I ran jugs in the river. They cover alot of water and catch alot of fish in a river, but it's a ton of work; the jugs float into places or the fish swim off somewhere that's tough to get a boat to.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I honestly dont know how he was going to fish them. I didn't go out. It ended up too close to my flight home.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Can you fish jugs or troutlines in utah?

Ive never even thought about it until now.


----------

